
I ditched my iPhone and it changed my life - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/apr/08/charlotte-church-ditched-iphone-saved-my-life
======
mark_l_watson
The author of that is the singer Charlotte Church.

re: the article: I sort of agree with her premise that digital devices can
take too much of our attention and have a negative effect on our lives. I am
about half way through the new book “Digital Minimalism” which is a good
discussion of purposefully using digital devices while not allocating too much
time to them.

